# Home Theatre won't see all files in USB Hard disk



## Fundikali (Feb 17, 2010)

I have an LG Home Theatre HT502SH. I used to connect my Western Digital external USB drive, WD7500H1U, and watch avi and divx videos without any problem until I recently copied a large amount of files onto it. Now I can only see a few files and nothing more. Even some the files that I used to see are no longer visible. All the files are visible when I connect it to my computer. 

I have used up 590 of the 750GB and the drive is FAT 32. The files were at most 2 folders deep. What could be the problem? Is there a maximum size of data or disk that these devices can recognize? Thanks.


----------

